# RCSCREWZ Speedway is Open



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

All the rumors started by other people and/or tracks are false we are open - carpet is back down (largest permanent indoor carpet track - 50x100ft - without poles - in michigan) for this tuesday night club racing - this is the warmup race for the Texas holdem race this sunday!!!


----------



## molnars boy (Aug 16, 2005)

wheres the track at?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope to come check your track out this winter.whats the hrs?


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

molnars boy said:


> wheres the track at?


12119 levan
Livonia, MI 48150 - all information on hours and directions is available on our website.
www.rcscrewz.com


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Keith,

Would you be against the idea that a couple of us want to practice 1/12th scale Sunday at your track? 

Let me know.

Tim


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

...................................


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

*ROAR Warm-up*

Hi Keith,

How many have signed up for the ROAR Warm-up race?

What does a ROAR membership cost, and what are the perks of having one besides being allowed to enter certain races?

Seeing how personal transponders are required for this race, will you or anyone be offering them for a discounted price?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------

